# Air ride with sway bar(MK4 R32) PLEASE HELP..?



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi! I was wondering if there is anyway to have my sway bar and still keep my bags. Love the air ride,but it just doesn't feel safe without the sway bar(removed when air ride was installed). Any help would be very much appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

the r32 sway goes under the axle , why did you remove it?


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

Soundwave_vr6 said:


> the r32 sway goes under the axle , why did you remove it?


The struts for the air ride don't have the bracket like the OEM suspension did... :/


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

You will either need to have brackets/tabs welded to your new struts (voids most warranties) - or get lucky and find an old set of the Dorbritz brackets. (for airlift struts only, I think.)

I'm leaving my swaybar on the R also - but I have D's brackets and adjustable end-links already. 


Here's a shot of mine and what the setup looks like -


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

Vee-DubbVR6 said:


> You will either need to have brackets/tabs welded to your new struts (voids most warranties) - or get lucky and find an old set of the Dorbritz brackets. (for airlift struts only, I think.)
> 
> I'm leaving my swaybar on the R also - but I have D's brackets and adjustable end-links already.
> 
> ...


Cool! I looked around and found these.http://www.dorbritzdesigns.com/coll...s-sway-bar-brackets-vw-mk5airlift-performance
What do you think?


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

lilucas_rita33 said:


> Cool! I looked around and found these.http://www.dorbritzdesigns.com/coll...s-sway-bar-brackets-vw-mk5airlift-performance
> What do you think?


What struts do you have currently - the slams or the performance?


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

Slam series... :facepalm:


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

Vee-DubbVR6 said:


> What struts do you have currently - the slams or the performance?


Also wanted to know how much will it effect on how low it will go with the sway bar...? Im laying frame when I air out now without the sway bar and notched frame...


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

lilucas_rita33 said:


> Slam series... :facepalm:



Hmm, their new ones only work on the mk4 with the performace bags (still not sure how that works since I think they still have the tabs for the ABS and pad sensor..and they appear to only be slip over brackets..).

You might shoot them an email and see if they might be able to make/sell the two piece ones still - and maybe ask why they stopped making them :laugh: - I get questions/PM's all the time asking where to find them since they're NLA. 



lilucas_rita33 said:


> Also wanted to know how much will it effect on how low it will go with the sway bar...? Im laying frame when I air out now without the sway bar and notched frame...



Not sure to be honest - I'm running IDF tubular control arms also so I have no interference with the sway bar and have full mobility until I hit my frame rail (no notch yet for me either).


I could tuck my 19's if I was notched - as it is right now, even with bottoming out on the frame rail, the bag still isn't fully compressed and has a ways to go still. The only minor problem I noticed is that I'm going to have to grind the top corners of the brackets down a little to clear the edge of the wheel barrel better - they barely make contact at the moment, but if I have to mess with the camber adjustment too much, I might run into bigger issues. (I'll have to test fit my 18's to see if I can even run them with those... I might end up just getting tabs welded on, later down the road so I don't have to worry about it anymore.)


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for awesome info bro. Ill do some research on this. I might end up welding some tabs for the sway bar cause I don't think it will be easy to find them brackets.


----------



## ncredneck16 (May 24, 2011)

any update on this by chance


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ncredneck16 said:


> any update on this by chance


It seems to me that is would be easier just to weld a tab onto the strut body. It voids your warranty on the strut bodies but they are very inexpensive to replace (slam series is what I'm referring to). Having it welded on eliminates any possibility of the tab slipping/moving while cornering.


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

or look into bolt the sway bar into the control arms.

A lot of FWD mk4 guys have found easy to install these and hotchkis sway bars that way.


----------



## altex121 (Feb 16, 2011)

Emailed Drew Dorbritz about getting his brackets re-produced for the mkiv slam series struts. He said it would take and order of 10 at $100 a set for it to be worth his time. I would be interested in a set personally so if we could get enough people it would work


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

altex121 said:


> Emailed Drew Dorbritz about getting his brackets re-produced for the mkiv slam series struts. He said it would take and order of 10 at $100 a set for it to be worth his time. I would be interested in a set personally so if we could get enough people it would work


There are a few of us over here talking about getting enough people together for Dorbitz to do another run - http://http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4076124-R32-Stance-Thread&p=87205952#post87205952


----------



## .:RoadRage (Aug 15, 2006)

I was just down at Open Road Tuning today and I broke down and exchanged my Slam Series for Performance Series instead of having a pipe dream of Dorbitz making these brackets again.


----------

